# Thought I'd try a light tent...



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

What was the point?!

































I'm not arguing with her...


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Love it :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Cats out of the bag now :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't tell what type of watch that is but I want one. Is it for sale ?


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

Goodbye to a good buy.


----------

